# javac command not found (java schon)



## wpb (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ich in der Kommandozeile java eingebe, dann wird das auch erkannt.
Wenn ich aber javac eingebe, dann bekommme ich die Meldung: command not founf...
Kann das sein? Und wo könnte ich javac finden?
Mit den Ungebungsvariablen hatte ich keinen Erfolg...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2007)

Das hoert sich danach an als haettest Du "nur" das Java Runtime Environment (JRE) installiert. Der Java-Compiler (javac) duerfte aber lediglich beim Java Development Kit (JDK) dabei sein, welches auch das entsprechende JRE enthaelt.
Entweder schaust Du mal ueber das Paketmanagement Deiner Distribution oder direkt bei Sun. Erster Anlaufpunkt sollte aber das Distro-eigene Paketmanagement sein, um eventuellen Problemen vorzubeugen.
Uebrigens, es kann auch sein, dass Du garnicht das Sun Java installiert hast sondern das Java-Runtime der GCC (GNU Compiler Collection), GIJ. Das sollte sich aber relativ einfach herausfinden lassen, moeglicherweise ueber *java -version* oder *java --version*.
Falls es das Runtime der GCC ist benoetigst Du auch GCJ, den Java-Compiler der GCC, und eben nicht das JDK von Sun.


----------

